# Foamy Pee



## Satebs (May 6, 2011)

Yesterday I had my 8ish month old cat, Gadget, neutered. Just a few minutes ago he walked over to the litter box and began to urinate. He seemed to have some force behind it and I seriously thought about timing it. He took forever! Anyway, after he was finished, I noticed it was frothy/foamy. I've never seen anything from him like this before and I'm wondering if, because of the neutering, he is voiding a little differently now just due to the discomfort he is in. Any ideas?


----------



## ibbica (Jul 28, 2010)

"Frothy" urine typically signals the presence of a lot of protein in the urine. Now, that protein could come from something as serious as renal failure, or from something as benign as holding it so it's a bit more concentrated than normal. Could also be the result of a secondary infection after his neuter; the excess protein could be coming from a nearby weeping wound site, rather than from within the urinary tract itself.

What sort of litter do you use? Are you sure it's his urine and not just the urine hitting the litter that's causing the frothing?

I'd call your vet and see if they think it warrants a visit. If there are no other behavioural or physical changes I'd suggest that it's something to keep an eye on, but not necessarily panic over. It would be helpful to collect a sample to provide to your vet, if you can (probably the easiest way is to just put down a thin layer of non-clumping litter in a cleaned (rinsed well) litterbox and collect a bit of the urine immediately after they go).


----------



## Satebs (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for your reply! We use Arm & Hammer multi-cat litter and always have. His behavior is basically the same other than him being very aware of his backside now and seems to be in a little discomfort. We had him neutered at the Humane society, so I may give them a call tomorrow just in case they want to look at the area again for any infections. Thanks again!


----------



## Mhelmandollar (Dec 9, 2011)

It could also be that he had to go so bad that the litter couldn't absorb it fast enough. Us guys produce some foam when we go to the bathroom.


----------

